

Draft Proposal for Namespaces in Objective-C - andreiursan
http://www.optshiftk.com/2012/04/draft-proposal-for-namespaces-in-objective-c/

======
makecheck
Generally a useful thing to suggest, though it has some holes.

The proposal to give selectors namespace awareness seems to be overlooking a
pretty fundamental truth about selectors: they don't _have_ context, they
don't even belong to a particular class. There is therefore no ambiguity to be
resolved; the selector "performAction:withArg:" is already isolated. Now, if
you were to call something like
"respondsToSelector:@selector(performAction:withArg:)" _then_ you need a
particular class or instance but again this should be clear from the context:
in a new namespace-supporting Objective-C the object that you call this on
should be clear and the selector expression itself should need no namespace at
all.

This namespace style may also be clinging a bit too much to the C++ approach.
In particular the tendency to double-@end everything due to the namespace
suggests a cleaner syntax is needed. Oddly this isn't consistent as sometimes
"MyNS.MyClass" is used and in other cases @namespace/@end is used.

------
officialchicken
If there's an opposite to syntactic sugar, this is it.

Good idea, horrible implementation. Other than the @namespace keyword, it
needs to be thrown away and start over.

